# Year End Blitz



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, am finishing up with some serios stressors in my life..for the moment, and can put my energies back in the direction I need to be focusing on. 
It is now mid-October. I have rughly 6 1/2 more weeks of day shifts left before I go back to mids. I am single..for better or for worse..but I no longer have to rush home to do somthng then get to 'her' house. Which means...I have no more excuses for not doing...<gulp> cardio.
I actually did some tongight. I didn't want to do it. I didn't like it, and didn't do too much, but it was the start of a foundation for things to come.
Ok, some basic stats.
Name:  'Burner" aka:Mike
Age: 33 
(almost 34..but according to ex..have the maturity of a 17 year old..so I have that going for me)
Status: Weak and fat
(afraid to tape and BF %. #'s are too high)

Known weights I can move:
Bench Press: 315lbs
Squat: 315 lbs
Dead Lift: 315lbs
Pull Ups: ? ( still afraid to add weight on account of tendons)
BB Curls: 105 lbs
Dips: 90lbs +BW
DB Shrugs: 120lbs
(basic starting place for overall strength of each muscle group)

Am depressed. Found a pic of me 2 years ago..looking 'decent'. It's gonna take a while to get back to that look then improve. See if I can post a pic of that:
Actually, here is a link to pics of me in Dec. '02. THis is what I want to get back to..then improve on...
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...done=http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

Pretty damn handsome, eh?
<this is where you just give the gratuitous nod, thank you>


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

I've got more pics I need to upload to show how I have been sliding.
Will work on those..hey...when on the bottom..only way to go is up, right?
let's get on with the show!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

BURNERRRRRRRRRRRRR  

Hi hun! I was missing all those fun posts for a minute there. It doesn't sound like you're feeling too hot. It's okay, everything will be fine


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

October 14, 2004
Day 1, Week 1:
Chest / Biceps:
Incline Dumbell Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*8, 110*5, 110*5  

Bench Press:
4*225* 5/6 (got either 5 or six reps)

Standing Cable Flyes:
55*10, 65*10, 75*10
**felt a little akward

Standing Alternate DB Curls:
30*10, 40*6, 40*6, 40*6

Varying Grip Bar Bell Curls:
4*85*5  

Concentration Curls:
2*30*10

Cardio: Elliptical = 10 minutes   
**could't gte comfortable. Will get a little further each day


Food:
1) Breaky sammich:
    2 egg whts, 1 yolk/ 1 low fat chkn patty/ slics low fat cheese / coffee w/ creamer
2) Chicken Salad sandwich
3) Chicken fajitas on wheat tortillas

**gonna be low on food today looks like


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 14, 2004)

Hiya Mike. This Nor-Cal chickie is rooting ya on.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

hey!
Dam..I need to start journals more often...all the hot women are stopping in..

Oh..by the way, feel free to 
rag' on me about my food...I usually do ok...but could still do a lot better...


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey!
> Dam..I need to start journals more often...all the hot women are stopping in..
> 
> Oh..by the way, feel free to
> rag' on me about my food...I usually do ok...but could still do a lot better...


   Just come to a Niner game with me when I tailgate. I actually have two extra tickets to the  Nov. 7 Seattle game too.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

have I told you I am damn near genius with a grill?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

speaking of which, my stomach is growling..gotta go tend to that!
Talk to you later!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 14, 2004)

You officially are invited anytime.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Pretty damn handsome, eh?
> <this is where you just give the gratuitous nod, thank you>



 

Hi Burner   
Good luck with all your goals I'll be following along.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2004)

thanks, BC!

oh..and aggies...if I am ever out on the West Coast...I am gonna take you up on that offer!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 14, 2004)

do that


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Dude! You're a cutie!  (I mean that in the most masculine way a guy can be a cutie... i swear!)

 Good luck with this new journal, and with the "new and improved, now with  50% less stress!" lifestyle!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

B - You're gonna kick some arse!!!!  I'll be watching ya too.......Don't make me take a road trip.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2004)

hey Burner ... less stressors mean no excuses 
But with Babs keeping ya in line, excuses should be a thing of the past. 

Now lets see some ol' time dedication.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

*.....*



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Which means...I have no more excuses for not doing...<gulp> cardio.



That's right mister   




> I actually did some tongight. I didn't want to do it. I didn't like it, and didn't do too much, but it was the start of a foundation for things to come.



good for you!  Even though you didn't do much of it....it's a start  




> Ok, some basic stats.
> Name:  'Burner" aka:Mike
> Age: 33
> (almost 34..but according to ex..have the maturity of a 17 year old..so I have that going for me)



B, don't bring baggage to your journal....keep it real...we all know you're mature.  People say things they don't mean when you're fighting......   



> Status: Weak and fat
> (afraid to tape and BF %. #'s are too high)



You're not fat......Lets talk, lean  



> Known weights I can move:
> Bench Press: 315lbs
> Squat: 315 lbs
> Dead Lift: 315lbs
> ...



use these as your markers and move forward...don't look back   Don't do pull ups......how about rev.dips?



> Am depressed. Found a pic of me 2 years ago..looking 'decent'. It's gonna take a while to get back to that look then improve. See if I can post a pic of that:
> Actually, here is a link to pics of me in Dec. '02. THis is what I want to get back to..then improve on...
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sluss...done=http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos



Mike, you're a true hottie.  Give yourself credit....You hava nice smile, gorgeous eyes, clean cut..........most of all, you've got the worlds largest heart!!!



> Pretty damn handsome, eh?



YES!!!!!   
[/QUOTE]
.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey Mike.....(puts hands on hips and taps foot  )  What have you eaten today?

remember now, you get to do this to me in my new journal (not til next week).......we're in this together.....it's a race to the finish line.........

on your mark..............................................get set............................................kick some B.U.T.T.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 15, 2004)

Good Luck Mike   

Nice pictures, btw!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey... where are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

holy crap! Look at all the people that have stopped in!
I didn't make it to the gym today...

I have had a rough time getting used to going to bed early adn waking up even earlier since coming back on day shift. last night, I took 2 sleep aid pills to knowck me out. They worked. I did NOT want to wake up. I dragged my ass all day long. I barely made it home before collpasing on my bed for a nap, then I just lounged on the couch until now, before I go to bed. I will get a decent night's sleep tonight. I was planning on lifting 2 days on, one off, then 2 then 1. But I will just take today as my off day and press on thru the next three days.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments from all you lovely ladies! I can't wait to get back to those stats! And then improve!

What's wrong with pull ups? It's my most favoritist back exercise! I dunno if I wil ever get up to NT's back strength, but I gotta try!

Hey babs! I was just joshing about the 17 year old thing. Ok, she wasn't, but I tend to take a negative thing and make it positive...
Let me put it to you this way: I have the experience of my 33 year old self..with the stamina of a 17 year old. How's that?


ok..I'm not fat..I'm just naturally very boyant...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

Todays food:
1) bowl and 1/2 ceral...was running late..all I had time for
2) home made pasta w/ lean beef. (I'm a pretty dam good cook of rbasic meals..I'm gonna make some girl happy some day..have I mentiopned I am dam near genius w/ a grill and make killer margaritas?)
3) Chinese food. (we usualy do a crew meal on our long week. ((I work 12 hour shifts, every other weekend we work fri - sun)) I will be eating my home cooked food the rest of the weekend)
4) protein bar
5) 2 chicken patties (after I got home, just needed a little something)

**almost 3 liters water.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hey... where are you today?


Hey! was at work..and well, you read...came home and passed out. I need to win the lottery..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hey Mike.....(puts hands on hips and taps foot  )  What have you eaten today?
> 
> remember now, you get to do this to me in my new journal (not til next week).......we're in this together.....it's a race to the finish line.........
> 
> on your mark..............................................get set............................................kick some B.U.T.T.


okie dokie! we're gonna race! What does the winner get? What does the runner up do for the winner?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey Burner ... less stressors mean no excuses
> But with Babs keeping ya in line, excuses should be a thing of the past.
> 
> Now lets see some ol' time dedication.


whatchit, bud! I'm comin! I'm gonna be the one to hold the women's rafts secure in the pool next year @ the 'O'!
You've got competition!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Burner  It'll take you some time to get used to the shift change. Trying to go into law enforcement myself and I know I will be battling shift moves all the time.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey s-train!
I remember you saying you want to be a cop! I'll have to swing out after you have yuor 'beat' and get myself pulled over...need to check out your hand cuffing techniques...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2004)

16 October, 04
Week 1 Day 2:
LEGS:
Squat:
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5

Leg Press:
4*400*10

Leg Ext:
3*120*10

Leg Curl:
3*120*10

Was pretty good work out. I think I cheated on range of moton a bit w/ the 315..shoulda gone deeper..will work on it.

Food:
1) "Mike McSammich" ( 3 egg whts, 1 yolk, slice low fat cheese, wheat buns, cup  
     coffee)
2) Beef and pasta, snack pack pudding. (low fat..still craving junk food. trying to 
    ween off)
3) Protein shake, cup instant veggie beef soup. (found soup abandoned in 'fridge when 
    realized shake wasn't gonna 'get it')
4) Chicken sandwich, slice low fat cheese, cottage cheese
5) slice of wheat bread w/ low fat PB and honey after WO meal.

Liquids:
3 liters of water
3 cokes. (I was dying, needed the cafene.)
1 gatorade

supps:
multi vit, vit 'C', total 4 thermo pills, 5 spray of 1-test & 4-AD


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey s-train!
> I remember you saying you want to be a cop! I'll have to swing out after you have yuor 'beat' and get myself pulled over...need to check out your hand cuffing techniques...


  Ah yes the good ol' search n' seizure techniques    I am wondering after lastnights cold measurement stats if they will have a uniform big enough for me


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2004)

hhmm..I am envisioning you in spandex shorts, a tight police shirt and the Sam Brown....
you'd never have to chase your perps..they'd all just stop and drool over ya!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 17, 2004)

Geee thanks hun.   I am finding more women hit on me the bigger I get. This isn't helping   Oh well. I'll just have to renew my Match.com account and search for a prince again


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2004)

how does that match.com work out for you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2004)

Didn't make the gym tonight...was drained by the time I got home


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey babs! I was just joshing about the 17 year old thing. Ok, she wasn't, but I tend to take a negative thing and make it positive...
> Let me put it to you this way: I have the experience of my 33 year old self..with the stamina of a 17 year old. How's that?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 18, 2004)

I have met a few people over the years from it. It's not too bad. I am so picky though so it's good for me so I can filter out the wierdos or try to anyway. I actaully run into two problems a lot. I can filter out the guys who don't like my bb and my career choice. Those are the first two things that will ruine any potential date life with someone. I actually never get offers.  What a waist of money


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> whatchit, bud! I'm comin! I'm gonna be the one to hold the women's rafts secure in the pool next year @ the 'O'!
> You've got competition!



sure ... pick on the little guy.    In Hedo, it was easy to be a highlight ... I was the only one in shape (once the models left).  In Vegas at the O, or anywhere else for that matter, I revert to being unnoticed.  What ... you lose 5lbs and you're WAY past me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Didn't make the gym tonight...was drained by the time I got home




What???????

What's the story  ....come sit on my lap   or me sit on your lap...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I was drained from work as well, but I went to the gym, not I'm really drained, can I sit on your lap too?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

sure...come here.....tell me where it hurts


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

* giggle *


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 19, 2004)

Mike - Where the heck are you at?  Everything alright??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey-
Yeah..I'm ok..more or less.
I had jury duty yesterday. GOt out in the late morning, then went to a realtor convention, then an after hours 'party' at our South Keller Williams office.
I didn't make the gym yesterday either..and friggin today..I am down with a BAD sinus headache. The kind of, if I move my eyes, it conjurs up remarkable pain...the weather's changing...

I'm getting off to a bad start here.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> What???????
> or me sit on your lap...


Now THAT's a friend....


----------



## BritChick (Oct 19, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I didn't make the gym yesterday either..and friggin today..I am down with a BAD sinus headache. The kind of, if I move my eyes, it conjurs up remarkable pain...the weather's changing...



Headaches suck!!! Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 20, 2004)

Get Better Soon Mike


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 20, 2004)

B ... getting ready for snowboard season?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 20, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Get Better Soon Mike




Ditto


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks!
The headache is gone..but now I cannot friggin breathe.
(sigh) I hate working in the artificially lit, recirculated air. 
I'm gonna take another shot of nyquil and sinus here in a sec and go to bed.
I better be back and good to go tomorrow.
I have a race with babsie...
I am gonna be a lean, mean, sexy biatch!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 20, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> The headache is gone..but now I cannot friggin breathe.



Okay, breathing is important.
Hope you're 100% soon.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2004)

hey Mike  How are ya? Good to see you're back in the game  How's the business going? Making the big bucks yet? 
If you're ever close to VA, let Justin and me know cause we'd love to meet ya 

Have a great Thursday ! And eat CLEAN today


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> I have a race with babsie...
> I am gonna be a lean, mean, sexy biatch!



Oh yeah.....it's a race....Better get on the wagon big boy  

does this mean you'll be my sexy biatch, for the day if I beat you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 21, 2004)

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

yep!
I am all kinds of better!
You would even be proud of me today!
There was a bunch of junk food brought i today..and I stuck to my...meal replacement shake...it was hard...but I did it!
I am gonna just start fresh Friday.
ANother damn week has escaped me. That just chaps my ass!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> hey Mike  How are ya? Good to see you're back in the game  How's the business going? Making the big bucks yet?
> If you're ever close to VA, let Justin and me know cause we'd love to meet ya
> 
> Have a great Thursday ! And eat CLEAN today


Hey gorgous! Nice to see you! 
I actually just signed up for a leads program this afternoon, so we'll see. Not big bucks yet, but baby steps! I have to call this other realtor from our south office who has been in business for 31 years. He said he was looking for a buyer's agent. (I'd use his leads and close them. I'd give up 50% of the commission to him. I'd rather give him 50% of a commission then get 100% of nothing!)
Glad to see ya around! Tell Justin I said howdy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.....it's a race....Better get on the wagon big boy
> 
> does this mean you'll be my sexy biatch, for the day if I beat you?


only if you make the boo boos go away...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Okay, breathing is important.
> Hope you're 100% soon.


I've noticed that!

Thank you!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Here you are Mike!  I have some reading to do..


----------



## PreMier (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, all there is is beautiful women in here


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning!!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks! you too!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

whud up B


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

me..finally...

I let meyself sleep in today.
Gonna make someting eat...do a couple errands and take my fat butt to the friggin gym! FINALLY!!!!!
and yourself?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm excellent as always ... no work today or night shift?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

this is my weekend off.
Looks like I am going to the Air Force Academy game tomorrow and maybe doing some ATV'ing in the mountains on Sunday! It's gonna be a GREAT weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

sounds like an awesome weekend!  

Ok B ... we need to meet for a beer ... and soon!  Let's get your social calendar cleaned up and make this happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm hoping on being in much better shape after the begining of the year....mentally, physically, spritually and financially.
I just signed on for a leads buying program. I hope it works! The sooner I can get out of this damn 21 hour shift work crap, the better!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 22, 2004)

Yo Mike, get of IM and go to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yes, dear...

I'm going after while! How's you this fine friday afternoon? What are you doing this weekend?
It's just confirmed..I am going 4-wheeling on Sunday! Wahoo! It's gonna be GOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yo Mike, get of IM and go to the gym.



 ... you've been busted!  But since Miss Aggies has brought it to your attention, let's hope we don't hear any excuses Monday about how you couldn't make it to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

jeez...too bad I can't post from work anymore....I've been here off and on for about 4 hours now...I haven't accomplished too many things productive, besides a few business calls, food and such. I don't know how I survive my job without this site!
I've spent 1/3 of a shift here! It went FAST!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

where's my post whore???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

so B ... did you get to the gym Friday?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

I think he did 

I'm still going to kick his arse though.. .


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I think he did



let's hope so ... he had nothing but time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 25, 2004)

Just heard from him.  I'll let him correct me....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2004)

doh!
shhhhh!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

ok..went to the gym! WAHOO!
ok..to describe it in a nutshell it:
SUCKED!

I wasn't expecting too much though. I also made the misstake of getting on the scale. That wsa bad....
I am in the worse shap I have ever been in.
So.....things are chaning! one day at a time. I ahve hit my rock bottom, I'm back on my feet and moving forward.
I'm not even going to post the workout it wsa so bad. I am just going to go this whole week easy..and work back up to it.
oy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2004)

howdy!
Ok...I did actually go to the gym on Saturday night! I didn't get a chance to do a full-on workout, as I was on shor time. I got in some pull downs and cable rows,a dn compound setted dips and cable curls and then another couple sets od rope extensions. 
Why did I not have time? Well, I started back at the club last night! (that was after my 12 hour day) So, I got tothe gym, did m y thing, then went home adn took a 45 minute nap, then clean up and off to the club.
It was hectic! THer were some REALLY cool costumes. You should have seen all hte flesh! Jeez...instead of halloween, it should have been :ho-ween. 
I got hit on a few times, which was good for my frail-manly ego..

One girl kept tryign to pull my shirt up..as I was frantically pull it back down!

Hey..I look farily decent in the shirts I wear, with my shoulders and chest...but the ol bread basket...we won't talk about that...it's coming down. Or it will!
I only had to remove one dumbass form the club. I swear, it felt as if I took about a ton of garbage out during the night!
I got to leave early, as I had to be back to work this morning. I was going to start back to the gym this evening...but I have one of those been awake too  many hours and have had too much caffene hedaches. I stayed home and relaxxed as my temples throbbed, and now am off to bed. TOmorrow I have a class for 8 hours. I will go after that!
Have a great day!
mike


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

b - halloween ... we got kicked out of the strip club because the group we were with were much more entertaining than the dancers on stage. .


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey buddy!
now..what does that NOT suprise me!

Did y'all dress up? 
U should have seen the costumes at the club!
Some guy had one of the 'ultimate' costumes I want! He had an exact replica Storm Trooper costume! It was sweet! Ironically, I was looking on the 'net that afternoon on how to find one. (old movie prop) well, I came across a site that shows how to make one. It was a really lengthy adn EXPENSIVE process. Plaster moolds, fiberglass resin..etc. I guess this guy also sells them. (you'd have to go in for the plaster fitting part, so it will be fitted to you. Can you say....$$$$$$$ !
I also want to get a 'Cylon' costume. Rememebr the TV show in the early 80's, Battlestar Galactica?
yeah...I want one of those..with the laser eye and voice synthesizer!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah ... we were all dressed up.  It was quite a fun though.  

Now we are looking forward to Christmas.  Having room to entertain is really a lot of fun.  The couple who put on the Halloween party said it was hard to be next in line to host a party after the my bday party.    Now ... we are hosting the New Years/Mrs.NT bday party.  Not sure what we're going to do ... but people are expecting a Par-tay!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

dam! and I need a road trip!
ACtually, my buddy I used to hang with in California wants to go to Cozumel! I may go on vacation yet!

Are there pics of this party? We wanna see the decorations!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

well ... I had the camera out, but it got crazy in a hurry ... so no pics are able to be shown  

I'll see if any of the bday pics can be shown.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

ah man...I wanna see some of thses hot canandians!
(I do have email, you know...)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

There were only a couple of cuties in the group that might be post-worthy ... but the pics I have of them are not _suitable _ for posting on a public forum. 

What you need to do is get on a plane, we'll meet you at some tropic resort, give Mrs. NT a few drinks ... and let the fun begin.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

deal!
did I mention...I have email???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to post the workout it wsa so bad. I am just going to go this whole week easy..and work back up to it.
> oy.




Pff...Post it brother!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey B! Good morning!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> howdy!
> Ok...I did actually go to the gym on Saturday night! I didn't get a chance to do a full-on workout, as I was on shor time. I got in some pull downs and cable rows,a dn compound setted dips and cable curls and then another couple sets od rope extensions.
> Why did I not have time? Well, I started back at the club last night! (that was after my 12 hour day) So, I got tothe gym, did m y thing, then went home adn took a 45 minute nap, then clean up and off to the club.
> It was hectic! THer were some REALLY cool costumes. You should have seen all hte flesh! Jeez...instead of halloween, it should have been :ho-ween.
> ...




You have me cracking up with your comments hon!!  

Lets see a picture from the gut up, with clothes on if that makes you feel better.  Com'on pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze....

Okay B, 45min of sleep is not enough.  You're going to wear yourself down and get sick.  Are you taking vitamins and stuff?

Is there anyway you can go the gym before you go to work?  That way, you already have your workout in and pumped for the day.  After work, you can head off to your other job(s) with out stressing how you're going to fit the gym in.  SEE!!!!!  Organize it....

Okay.  email me your bun basket......


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> deal!
> did I mention...I have email???



If I did that, I'd be in a whole world of trouble  and also ruin my chances next year of being the airmatress holder


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

hey pal...only TWO of need know of this! I promise to keep a secret! 
puh-lease...MR. Airmattress Holder?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Mike!!! What's going on today??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Babs!
No can do on the pre-work workout. I already have to wake up @ 0445 hours to be to work @ 0600. And I barely make that. (Yes, people actually look at teh clock when I show up. See, there is this 'policy' we have at work. If you are late, you havet o buy a dozen Krispy Kreme doughnuts. Trust me, I'd rather pay 6.00 something for that, then my hourly wage. U buy doughnuts, your 'sins' are absolved....I'm not always on time...)

They love me there. GO figure...

I might email u a pic of said bread basket. It will give you a good laugh...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike!!! What's going on today??


hey hottie!
I was at my sales meeting this morning, then I voted, just had lunch, screwing around here. Have to write out some checks, go get my hairs cut..look up some property for a client, go to the gym, and watch Smallville.
In a nutshell..

You?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey fat boy..... don't tell me you got a new journal will ya


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

He doesn't have a new journal.

BRB, I'm going to kick his buttay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2004)

*Mikes W/O's start date 11/07*

*Thursday:*
CHEST / Biceps: 
(Compounded all sets to save time)
Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*10, 110*3, 80*9, 80*9   

*Standing Barbell Curl:*
65*10, 85*10, 85*10, 85*10

*Bench Press:*
4 * 225 * 7 ??? 8  (had some ass-clown spot me. I did not know the guy, and forgot to tell him how to spot???my mistake. Every friggin rep, I felt him pulling the weight. I even told him while I was lifting to stop helping???he spoke w/ an accent, (Spanish) so I am thinking he didn???t understand???distracted me enough that I didn???t fully get al the reps out I think I could have done.

*Standing Alt. DB Curls:*
3*35*8

*Flat DB Flyes:*
2*40*10

*Hammer Curls:*
2*30*10

***Was disappointed w/ Incline DB presses. But, was hoping that my weights were down a bit because of the extra intensity of compounding the workouts.

<post workout, next entry>

*Friday:
BACK:*
*Dead Lift:*
135*10, 225*10, 315*4, 315*4   

*Close Grip Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:*
*10, *10, *8, *8, *8, 7 = 41     

*WG BO Rows:[/]b
4*135*10

***ONLY 4 reps @ 315? That SUX! Ah well???back to square one???

<post workout, next entry>

Saturday:
Delts / Triceps:
Cybex Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 70*4 / 45*8

Seated DB Military Press:
3*50*10

Standing Lateral Raise:
35*10, 40*8, 45*6  

Wide Grip Upright Row:
3*105*8

DB Shrugs:
105*8 (no straps, losing grip), 80*10

Machine BO Laterals:
2*35*10

DIPS:
*10, 45*10, 80*7, 80*7  (I didn???t realize I had a 35lb plate on instead of a 25 lb plate. 

Compound set:
Tricep Extensions:
100*15, 150*10, 150*10

Cable Curls:
2*100*10   (did these purely for pump for working the club purposes???)

***I was REALLY switched ON for this workout! WHEW! While doing my lat raises, I think I even had a little spittle shoot out of my mouth???Watch out! Mad dog! MAD DOG! GGGRRRRLLLL!!!!!!

Working the club is getting me motivated again! Not just for the aesthetic reasons, but I want to get some size back and then add some for a little bit of an ???intimidation factor???

<post workout, next entry>

Monday:
Slotted for: LEGS:
Friend called, her sister and brother in-law were involved in a head-on collision w/ a drunk driver. Was talking w/ her to calm her down. Her family was ok???spent night @ hospital for observation.
Will make it up tonight.*


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

How do you know Mikes workouts?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Jake!
I can't get on this hallowed site from the work place, so I asked Babsie if she wold post them for me. She said she would! I owe her now...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey fat boy..... don't tell me you got a new journal will ya


Hey fa...f....bumpy guy!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh ok.. I thought you two lived together or something


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2004)

that would be a helluva commute...Colorado to Ohio...
especially when I have to be @ work @ 0600hours


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Jake!
> I can't get on this hallowed site from the work place, so I asked Babsie if she wold post them for me. She said she would! I owe her now...




B- You don't owe me anything.   Like I said, what are friends for?  

So tell me, what did you work out last night?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that would be a helluva commute...Colorado to Ohio...
> especially when I have to be @ work @ 0600hours




Ditto...helluva commute.

B and I are just friends


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh ok.. I thought you two lived together or something




there's a thought


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

well, I can hardly WALK today...does that help?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

LOL, what seems to be the problem?  Was yesterday leg day?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

oh yeah....not the greatest work out, but kept it 'easy' to ease back into it...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

how's.....WORK!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh yeah....not the greatest work out, but kept it 'easy' to ease back into it...




That's smart.  I was thinking about doing some legs tomorrow.  Not sure.  Gotta be careful with my knee.

I have A LOT of work to do. Just cannot get motivated to do it.  I don't want to be here.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

u could always feign a sickeness and go home.....


Winter Park resort is reporting a 29' base already! 
WAHOO!
We are supposed to go boarding the 6th of December...yay!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

couldn't do that.  just would be right.

You're such a big kid B.  You guys are going to have SO much fun


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> couldn't do that.  just would be right.
> 
> You're such a big kid B.  You guys are going to have SO much fun


y'all should come out here and try it sometime...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> y'all should come out here and try it sometime...


 Haha! In january! with andy and me!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> You're such a big kid B.  You guys are going to have SO much fun



that's how we older guys stay youthful.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that's how we older guys stay youthful.




My husband is the SAME way.  Makes me laugh


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

yep! The 'poor' girl who saddles me....
boy..is SHE gonna be in for a ride!
Giddyup!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Haha! In january! with andy and me!


I dunno...that may be just too much hotness for the burner's eyes to take in at one time.
(It would be worth it though!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I dunno...that may be just too much hotness for the burner's eyes to take in at one time.
> (It would be worth it though!)


 hahahahaha! You gonna teach me to snowboard? I'm up for it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

By the way... PLEASE keep me away from Good Times while I'm out there. I will o.d. on their frozen custard if i get anywhere near it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahahaha! You gonna teach me to snowboard? I'm up for it!


hell yeah! Andy is gonna do it! You can too!
(Actually, I would suggest a  1/2 day to full day lesson) have a professional teach you...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> By the way... PLEASE keep me away from Good Times while I'm out there. I will o.d. on their frozen custard if i get anywhere near it.


too bad! I ma thinking there are ways we can work the calories off...


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hell yeah! Andy is gonna do it! You can too!
> (Actually, I would suggest a  1/2 day to full day lesson) have a professional teach you...


 Hire a professional? Dude i won't sue you if i break a leg or something! hahahahaha!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> too bad! I ma thinking there are ways we can work the calories off...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hire a professional? Dude i won't sue you if i break a leg or something! hahahahaha!


actually, it is just better. My buddy and I took 1/2 day lessons and then met up w/ his wife for lunch...cocktails..then went the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey fa...f....bumpy guy!


 Not so bumpy now.. pretty smooth actually 
I'm up to 205lb 
Hope your well mate. I still owe you a phone call don't i


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey mikey! Good morning!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Ok, am finishing up with some serios stressors in my life..for the moment, and can put my energies back in the direction I need to be focusing on.
> It is now mid-October. I have rughly 6 1/2 more weeks of day shifts left before I go back to mids. I am single..for better or for worse..but I no longer have to rush home to do somthng then get to 'her' house. Which means...I have no more excuses for not doing...<gulp> cardio.
> I actually did some tongight. I didn't want to do it. I didn't like it, and didn't do too much, but it was the start of a foundation for things to come.
> Ok, some basic stats.
> ...



You have amazing eyes!  Nice pics!  So this is then..so where's now?  Or did I miss them


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh and good morning Mike


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

hey Vel!
THose pics are from about two years bak to present. (the ones of me in the grey shorts...the <blech> pictures? That's me now. In a sense...I'm trying to 'run the rack'
I was faily decent looking...now am...ewll..how to say: Soft around the edges...moviing back to the first pics.

Hey RIS!
205!! I am @ about 207...I'm not happy about it. (I'd like the weight..if it wsa better proportioned...)


Hey GG! How was YOUR weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey GG! How was YOUR weekend?


 well. i spent most of it in a fitness conference, getting some continuing edumacation credits and just learning to be a better gym rat.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Burner.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

afternoon Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey BC and NT!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Mike


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Mornin B


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike


hello, you beautiful, hit guys with your car lady!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Mornin B


was'sup, brotha!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Mike.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

hey, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, brotha!


Here's one thing that was up last week..... Nice hey.... and all i did was rub the skin fold at the bottom... don't hurt though and nearly cleared up now


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

that's pretty nasty!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, info best left unshared buddy 

Morning Mike, how are you this fine Tuesday?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Ladies! How are you!
I am fine.
Need to eat..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, info best left unshared buddy
> 
> Morning Mike, how are you this fine Tuesday?


I, AM doing great!
I think I got all caught up on my sleep. Ready to go!

How's you?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Thats sick Riss.  Maybe it wouldnt look so bad if there was puss and shit in there..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning sweet thang!  Wassup for today??


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Mike, do you workout anymore?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2004)

His w/o's are in the IM comp arena


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks Babs!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning sweet thang!  Wassup for today??


Happy hump day, you north of the border hottie!
Just work..gonna go hit the gym here in a bit..then watch smallville..

then go to bed. Same-o same-o.
You?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> His w/o's are in the IM comp arena


Yeah! You tell him, babs!
Jake:


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Happy hump day, you north of the border hottie!
> Just work..gonna go hit the gym here in a bit..then watch smallville..
> 
> then go to bed. Same-o same-o.
> You?



Good morning my south of the border hottie

Smallville eh?  Isn't that the superman spinoff series?  I've never seen it...TV shows this season suck so I usually watch the OC (  ) and that's it!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mike, do you workout anymore?


Depends on how you define "workout" for Mikey.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Depends on how you define "workout" for Mikey.....


yes. I go to gym..I move weights in arranged and orderly fashion. strain and some managable amount of grunting is invlolved.
hey pete! 
  

now...on with the show..


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Morning hunny


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Mikey!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2004)

hey!
Happy Friday!
I'm friggin HUNGRY! must...eat...something.....eggs...I went shopping alst night...I have...eggs...
(I LOVE Wal-Mart!) Where else can u get what you need at 3am???

I got two life staples: Eggs and tobasco sauce...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

How many journals ya got going on Mikey?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, I HAD started this one...until I got talked into the IM comp...so that one is the official burner journal..until next time...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

So then by having this conversation, we are keeping this journal open unneccesarily?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So then by having this conversation, we are keeping this journal open unneccesarily?


 Apparently so. hahahaha!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Apparently so. hahahaha!



hummm, well, then maybe we should end the conversation?  What do you think?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hummm, well, then maybe we should end the conversation?  What do you think?


 Nah.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Nah.



ummm, ok, so what should we talk about?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ummm, ok, so what should we talk about?


 Well it is mike's soon-to-be-defunct journal. Maybe a eulogy is in order here....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well it is mike's soon-to-be-defunct journal. Maybe a eulogy is in order here....




A eugoogilie?  I'm not a very good eugoogalizer...how's about you?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A eugoogilie?  I'm not a very good eugoogalizer...how's about you?


 damn, neither am i. I was hoping you were. hahahahaha

 It deserves a proper farewell, you know? Let me see what I can do. hmmm...

_
  Dearly beloved
 We are gathered here today
 To get through this thing called life

 Electric word life
 It means forever and that's a mighty long time
 But I'm here to tell you
 There's something else
 The afterworld

 A world of never ending happiness
 You can always see the sun, day or night

 So when you call up that shrink in Beverly Hills
 you know the one - Dr Everything'll Be Alright
 Instead of asking him how much of your time is left
 Ask him how much of your mind, baby

 'Cuz in this life
 Things are much harder than in the afterworld
 In this life
 You're on your own

 And if de-elevator tries to bring you down
 Go crazy - punch a higher floor_


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> damn, neither am i. I was hoping you were. hahahahaha
> 
> It deserves a proper farewell, you know? Let me see what I can do. hmmm...
> 
> ...



  damn, yer good!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> damn, yer good!


 (yeah, good at ripping off lyrics from Prince songs! hahahaha!)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> (yeah, good at ripping off lyrics from Prince songs! hahahaha!)



  Don't listen to prince much...can't ya tell   He's girly...OMG, am I gonna get slammed for that comment?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Don't listen to prince much...can't ya tell   He's girly...OMG, am I gonna get slammed for that comment?


 No no... no slamming, I know what you mean. He IS girly, or maybe not even girly, but _androgynous_ in a way. But holy crap what an amazing musician/performer/entertainer. If you ever saw him live you would take that comment back in a heart beat.  hahaha! Best concert(s) I've ever been to was Prince's.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey!
keep talking! 

Heh heh...I was actually 'singing along tothe lyrics..and doing a little dance in my chair too..
sshh....

Let's get crazy......
bah bah, uh uh... yeah!


----------

